# Just Trapped Another Hog with Iphone!!!



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

This little guy came into the feeder pen today. Got these photos from my live Buckeye feed. Little did he know that my buddy can trip the trap with his cell phone.

Fatting Around



























Freak Out as door slams!










Back to being a fatty. Not much else to do in there.








[/


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Amazing what we can do with our phones!

I'm watching pron now...


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

that is awesome...


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

So you push a button on your cell to trip the trap??!!! Too Freakin cool, explain how this set up works!


----------



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes sir- the system we have out there takes a pic and immediately emails it to you. You then have the option of setting the trap if you choose. You slam the door with the click of an iphone button. We got 16 hogs at one time a couple weeks back. I am not a dealer or have a vested intrest in this. My buddy whose land that is- is a dealer and custom hog trap builder. Feel free to PM me if you would like more info.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

That's 2cool!


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Thats sweet. so if you don't feel like messing with hogs you can choose not to trap them. i like that


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Cable said:


> Yes sir- the system we have out there takes a pic and immediately emails it to you. You then have the option of setting the trap if you choose. You slam the door with the click of an iphone button. We got 16 hogs at one time a couple weeks back. I am not a dealer or have a vested intrest in this. My buddy whose land that is- is a dealer and custom hog trap builder. Feel free to PM me if you would like more info.


This guy wouldnt be located up in NE Texas would he???

Sweet setups and allows you to catch multiples instead of one at a time. Technology at its finest. Seen them in action and its AWESOME.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Dinner served !


----------



## LHandler (Aug 22, 2011)

COOL! Love the series of photos!


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

How did we ever get along before cell phones? Funny!


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Thats way 2cool Beau


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

that is so freakin cool


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

That is awesome.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

If you ever wanted to go into the hog trapping-selling biz that would be the way to go.


----------



## captainemil (Aug 12, 2005)

*pig*

What button do you press to clean him?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

captainemil said:


> What button do you press to clean him?


....there's an app for that...lol....


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

This is 2cool, I want one !!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

CABLE: I have seen the Hog trap panels and design before but misplaced the information. I think they were around the Dallas area..Can you PM me that information if you have it. Thanks


----------



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

PM sent- he is located in Montague County - just West of Denton. He will deliver and set up anywhere in the country.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Ya, there are 2 of those on one of the places we duck hunted this year. The guy would wait until he got 6-8 in the pen before he would drop the gate from his phone.

I know the MFG was out of the DFW area. Really good idea.


----------



## LJX4 (Feb 8, 2012)

This is awesome!


----------



## sfotiades (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow...it is crazy how technology is changing hunting. That is awesome!!


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep there is an app for that

Sweet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afishyanado (Apr 27, 2009)

Cable said:


> Yes sir- the system we have out there takes a pic and immediately emails it to you. You then have the option of setting the trap if you choose. You slam the door with the click of an iphone button. We got 16 hogs at one time a couple weeks back. I am not a dealer or have a vested intrest in this. My buddy whose land that is- is a dealer and custom hog trap builder. Feel free to PM me if you would like more info.


 I would like info on iphone hog trigger. afishyanado


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is the link to the Wireless Traps Web site: http://www.wirelesstraps.com/index.html They are quite expensive!


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

wow 2 grand and then you have to buy the panels or is the panels included in the 2k price tag.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Looks like this guy has a slightly different slant. He apparently charges a bounty to trap/remove the hogs, using the same technology. Taken from this mornings DMNews.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

2cool!!


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Either way if the panels are included or not that price seems pretty high for what it is. Don't get me wrong this product is VERY cool and I would like to have something like this but for that price I'll just put a little diesel in my truck and run out to the ranch to check my traps or hunt a feeder.


----------

